# Gigabyte Sumo A und Cosair H100i V2



## Railworker (9. September 2017)

Wäre es möglich die Cosair H100i V2 in mein Gehäuse Gigabyte Sumo A  einzubauen ?. 

Vielen Dank für die die Beantwortung der Frage.





Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thoast3 (9. September 2017)

Laut geizhals-Spezifikationen ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Railworker (9. September 2017)

Sehr schade so eine Wasserkühlung wäre perfekt gewehsen, bezogen auf den Einbau. 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Railworker (10. September 2017)

Hättet ihr noch eine Alternative empfehlung ?

Oder ginge nur Luftkühlung ?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2017)

So wie es aussieht, kannst du nichts vernünftiges in den Deckel bauen. Daran scheitert das.
Du kannst dir also einen Luftkühler einbauen oder ein neues Case anschaffen.


----------

